# Conference held to lower rate of paramedic injuries



## mariomike (15 Nov 2010)

CTV Ottawa:
"A national conference to develop methods for decreasing the number of paramedics injured on the job was held Saturday in Ottawa. 
Currently, about one in four paramedics sustain workplace injuries—the second highest rate among Canadian workers, next to foresters and crab fishers.":
http://ottawa.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20101113/OTT_paramedic_expo_101113/20101113/?hub=OttawaHome

Conference held to lower rate of paramedic injuries:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSYPvYtLdqY

That scene at the :20 second mark is the way it was, and still is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2NEGywTGF4&feature=&p=CDA38B6B1A30BD8B&index=0&playnext=1
We used to get sued a lot.  

I was one of the ( relatively ) lucky ones. 

This was pretty accurate too:
"Gender Discrimination"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uywcKjadB4&feature=related


----------



## Container (29 Nov 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> CTV Ottawa:
> "A national conference to develop methods for decreasing the number of paramedics injured on the job was held Saturday in Ottawa.
> Currently, about one in four paramedics sustain workplace injuries—the second highest rate among Canadian workers, next to foresters and crab fishers.":
> http://ottawa.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20101113/OTT_paramedic_expo_101113/20101113/?hub=OttawaHome



Thats a super interesting stat. I can admit I was shocked- but thinking back to some of the "things" I've helped put into a bus I can understand where it comes from. Underappreciated may be an understatement.


----------



## Scott (29 Nov 2010)

Two medics averaging five foot fuck-all, one hundred and fuck-all try to lift Jabba the Hut from cramped bathroom.

Two medics, one the size of Snow White and the other the size of Shrek try muscling Yeti from house across slippery driveway to bloodbox.

We were talking in another thread about why Fire gets called for Med Assist - this would be one of the biggest reasons, IMO - lift assist.

I can't count how many times I have gone to calls to find one medic doubled over rubbing their back while Jabba lays prone. Or to find one medic pinned between the wall and the gurney holding Jabba. Or walk in and see the Yeti trying to kill one of the pint sized medics. The list could go on and on.

Not saying it's the medic's fault, not at all, just trying to shed further light on something that is pretty frigging sad. All of these injuries, IMO, are preventable.

remember your training: most times you'll be told that it's pretty unprofessional to become a casualty yourself. I've been there and it truly sucks.


----------



## mariomike (29 Nov 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Two medics averaging five foot fuck-all, one hundred and fuck-all try to lift Jabba the Hut from cramped bathroom.



We used to have height and weight requirements.


----------



## Scott (29 Nov 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> We used to have height and weight requirements.



Yeah, but then we found out that _anyone_ who wants to should have the chance to fulfill their dream of being whatever mummy and daddy tell them they can be, regardless of the person's education/fitness/stature/whatever.


----------

